# Second Run Wine



## jem837 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Anyone here ever use the must from a finished primary fermentation to make a batch of second run wine? If so, do you have a recipe? Any info would be appreciated, thanks.*


----------



## Deezil (Apr 28, 2012)

Its often done with folks who make a lot of Skeeter Pee.

Some do it with the heavier red fruits (grapes, raspberries, elderberries).

Basically take whatever fruit is left, add water & sugar to SG 1.085. Measure & adjust your acidity, mix it well to oxygenate & pitch a yeast.


----------



## TXfanatic (Apr 29, 2012)

The rule of thumb that the wife and I use is 1/2 of the original recipe with all the remaining pulp. We have started with 6 gallons then the second run was 3. We haven't had to pitch in more yeast yet because there was enough left in the pulp. Of the two times we have done this the grape turned out very nice and the cherry had a scary bad taste. (probably an error on my side) We did bottle it tho and after two months we pulled a cork and it was coming around. 

We are by no means highly educated wine makers (still winging it) but this has worked for us


----------



## Deezil (Apr 29, 2012)

TXfanatic said:


> The rule of thumb that the wife and I use is 1/2 of the original recipe with all the remaining pulp. We have started with 6 gallons then the second run was 3.



I definitely forgot that part


----------



## Rocky (Apr 29, 2012)

We used to make "second wine" at home many, many years ago. I don't know the proportions but as I remember it, my Grandfather would not squeeze the grape skins. We had 50 or so gallon "working barrels" with open tops and drain holes near the botton that just had a wooden peg pounded into them with a mallet. When we went from primary (in the working barrels) to secondary (in wine barrels with open bungs), we just drained the wine out through the bottom. If we were not making second wine that year, we would scoop out the skins and press them. If we were making second wine, we left the skins in the working barrel and let all the juice drain out. Then, my Grandfather would replace the peg, dump in a bag of sugar (not sure of the size, maybe 25 or 50 pounds) and fill the barrel about 2/3 full with water. This would then re-start the process to make the second wine. I don't remember ever seeing a hydrometer or any other equipment. We broke up the cap with nothing but a piece of 2x4. Not very scientific and as you can imagine, the wine varied greatly from year to year. I was about 10 when my Grandfather died and my recollection is a little fuzzy on this.


----------

